# NOX 1 sensor location



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

I have a 2019 Gen 2 diesel. 140k

threw a P11DB code, which should be a NOX sensor #1.
I have the new sensor, but I don’t know where it is on the car.
Help!!!


----------



## Morsel (May 11, 2021)

Its where you expect an oxygen sensor to be:










GM recommends replacing both the sensor and the control module:
{
*Caution: *Do not disconnect the nitrogen oxide sensor from the nitrogen oxide sensor control module. A separation of the two components may cause a defect on the nitrogen oxide sensor control module. Always replace the nitrogen oxide sensor along with the nitrogen oxide sensor control module as an assembly.
}

It looks like the module is right underneath the AC compressor

Disconnect the module from the control module's connection to the ECM


















And then follow the wire up to the sensor, and remove it as one unit.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Morsel said:


> Its where you expect an oxygen sensor to be:
> View attachment 292098
> 
> 
> ...


Nah just replace the sensor.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Nah just replace the sensor.


They didn't hardwire the NOx sensor to the module for the Gen 2s?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> They didn't hardwire the NOx sensor to the module for the Gen 2s?


I don’t know if the Gen 2 does. If the part comes with the module then yes replace it otherwise no.

It does look awfully like the Bosch sensor. Which is hardwired. Forget what I said.


----------



## Morsel (May 11, 2021)

Oh looks like the control module and sensor are sold as one





2017-2019 Chevrolet Cruze Nitrogen Oxides Sensor 24001907 | GMPartsDirect.com


2017-2019 Chevrolet Cruze part # 24001907 - Nitrogen Oxides Sensor




www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## FlagrantBacon94 (Apr 8, 2020)

Does anyone have info on changing this sensor without disassembly of everything? I have fat hands compared to most but I also don’t want to take everything apart as I’ll only have one day to get it swapped out. Any guide or just helpful tips on this would be very much appreciated.


----------

